# Edmund Scientific



## soapaddict (Jul 15, 2008)

I know it's sounds funny, but this is the only place I could find the glass droppers I wanted for my eo's. I ordered some litmus paper super cheap too plus had a free shipping code can't beat that. They have lots of other stuff like goggles, aprons, beakers etc. They are pretty fast at shipping too  scientificsonline.com


----------



## Birdie (Jul 15, 2008)

This is such a fun site! They heard from me a lot in while homeschooling my children!


----------



## digit (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks. Looks more like what I would call a "toy" store.  And I do need some new toys. Oh yeah, and the whole learning stuff aspect.   

Digit


----------

